# Supercharger, life expectancy?



## Nicholas426 (Jun 12, 2005)

I am looking to purchase an '05 Frontier and would like to know how long the supercharger lasts? Are they a normal wear item that need to be replaced after a certain amount of miles?


----------



## Frontman (May 7, 2005)

To the best of my knowledge, the 05 Frontier does not have a supercharger, don't recall seeing it listed in any options list. If you mean aftermarket then I don't know. Had an 03 F-150 Harley Davidson with a supercharger, traded it in on my 05 Frontier with 25,000 miles and didn't have any problems up to that point.


----------



## thezombi122 (May 6, 2005)

*correct no supercharger*

Yep there is no replacement for displacement, for 05 they punched out a 3.5 litre to 4.0 litre and did away with the supercharger. the bonus is no reqiurement for high octane fuel and more power... win win in my books


----------

